# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Business Books and Magazines

## stephanfx

Hi everyone,

Just liked to know what business magazines and books are good to read, and just wanted to know what everyone is reading.

----------


## duncan drennan

My number one business book that I have read so far is, "Good to great" by Jim Collins.

On a day to day basis I'm just keeping track of things on M&G Online, and MoneyWeb.

----------


## stephanfx

Thanks for the reply Duncan, do you ever read any business magazines?

----------


## duncan drennan

No, I don't. No particular reason though.....probably should try it sometime  :Wink: 

How about you Stephan? What kind of business things do you read?

----------


## stephanfx

I read "Rich dad, Poor dad" by Robert Kiyosaki, which got me to get my own business. 

The magazines that I read are: 
"Succeed"  - for new business owners, 
"Your Business" - also for new owners,

Various newsletters about businesses and how to run one from entrepreneur.com and entrepreneur.co.za.

Mostly anything that will be able to assist me in some matter or other to succeed in business.

Sometimes I go around to the "Businessday" website to see if there is something worthwhile...

Yip, that about covers it. The other thing is forums, seeing other peoples opinion about things can really get the mental wheels churning  :Smile:

----------

